# Here lizard lizard lizard



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

My niece and crew got a nicely one last night in the mobile delta


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

The head on that thing looks huge! How big was it? Congrats to the crew.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

*gator*

Can yall come on over the Florida Line and get all of these? I'm scared to death of them and don't mind if you take all of them. That is the reason I don't do bush hooks anymore.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

What a monster! Thanks for sharing in their take.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Definitely a nice one. Let us know what they find inside. That's always interesting.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

That one really got so age on it , what a head ..


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Did ya gig 'em?  That's incredible! Nice catch.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Unofficial 11'8" they missed the ck in by 10 min so they have to haul it back tonight


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Mark that's a fine gator your niece got.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Flounder Hounder said:


> Did ya gig 'em?  That's incredible! Nice catch.


 Same question I was going to ask  
I know of a guy who did actually gig about a 6' gator and his handle broke off in him , later someone killed the gator and retrieved the SS gig head. :blink:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Same question I was going to ask
> I know of a guy who did actually gig about a 6' gator and his handle broke off in him , later someone killed the gator and retrieved the SS gig head. :blink:


No they hook and lined him


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

That's a big lizard.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

BIG!!!

Nicely done!

Jim


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Damn!!!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Nice one right there


----------

